# Charging Stations; is the BAAQMD making a mistake?



## CRW (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello -

I drive an electric car.

The Bay Area Air Quality Management District is financing the installation of electric car charge stations throughout the bay area.

One advantage of using an electric car for your routinely daily driving is that you can charge at night when the power demand is lower.

Having charge stations around the bay area and not encouraging night time charging at home could be a problem. How will this extra power demand be supplied?

A better approach might be to encourage new electric car drivers to plan their trips. Electric vehicles are not for everyone and all driving.


----------

